# Nissan Figaro Trouble Putting Roof Down



## Toruald (9 mo ago)

Hello, I've recently bought a Nissan Figaro and am running into an issue that I haven't seen documented before. I'm having trouble folding the roof into the hatch, I press the button and the car makes a clunking noise as if the button and the two hatch motors are working. But only one side of the trunk where the roof is stored actually releases. There are 2 wires you can pull in the trunk to manually release each side of the roof store, but again, only the left side releases when those are pulled. I can feel the wire tense up when the button is activated in the car, so I believe the motor to be working. I have tried pulling at the top as to help the little motor a little bit, but that doesn't seem to help either, any ideas?


----------

